# ABNs in Austin



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyone looking for some young locally bred ABNs? About .75"-1", eating well. Two for $5 or Five for $10. Local pickup only. I have some crypts available (mostly common) if interested.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm going to stick my neck out and chance looking stupid ... Albino bristle nose? 

GITS fan?


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Right on the Albino Bristle Nose, and right on the GITS. (Ghost in the Shell)


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Your prices are good but the drive is Austin is a little far to make it worth while. The closet member to you would be BookPage and he is out of Waco.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I agree with robert. how much do ABN's go for in the store.
even with me geting 36-38 miles on the highway it would cost me $15.00 dollars just one way. I would hit up bookpage or the austin/houston, waco people.


----------

